# Venom 2: Neuer Trailer macht Hunger auf mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Venom 2: Neuer Trailer macht Hunger auf mehr* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Venom 2: Neuer Trailer macht Hunger auf mehr*


----------



## ghorgal (5. August 2021)

Da ist ja HD bei euch mal wieder nur 480p geworden.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Ich freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil. Woody Harrelson als Carnage ist bestimmt witzig.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil. Woody Harrelson als Carnage ist bestimmt witzig.


Waren schon beim ersten dabei und werden beim zweiten auch nicht fehlen. Und Woody is die Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte, ich liebe diesen Mann

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Waren schon beim ersten dabei und werden beim zweiten auch nicht fehlen. Und Woody is die Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte, ich liebe diesen Mann
> 
> Gruß


Beim ersten Film war er doch nur kurz zum Schluß zu sehen.  Und als Carnage sowieso noch nicht.

Ja Tom Hardy ist natürlich auch ein super Schauspieler.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beim ersten Film war er doch nur kurz zum Schluß zu sehen.  Und als Carnage sowieso noch nicht.
> 
> Ja Tom Hardy ist natürlich auch ein super Schauspieler.


Jap, Hardy is eh neben Pratt der neue "Action-Man" Hollywoods. Mal schauen, was da von den beiden noch so kommt... 

Tja, "dank" Corona is noch so einiges abzuarbeiten. Besonders auf "Dune" freuen wir uns schon. Solche Filme muss man im Kino sehen, zu Hause isses eben nicht dasselbe Erlebnis. 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Tja, "dank" Corona is noch so einiges abzuarbeiten. Besonders auf "Dune" freuen wir uns schon. Solche Filme muss man im Kino sehen, zu Hause isses eben nicht dasselbe Erlebnis.
> 
> Gruß


Auf "Dune" freue ich mich auch schon richtig. Ich hoffe das die Kinos dann noch geöffnet sind.
Ich hatte auch den Film "Blade Runner 2049" vom selben Regisseur im Kino gesehen mit einen Freund.
Aber man kann nicht mit jeden in solche Filme reingehen. Manche wollen nur das gewöhnliche Popcorn-Kino.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2021)

Venom und Carnage waren mMn schon immer die interessantesten Figuren im Spider-Verse. Freue mich sehr auf den Film und mit Tom und Woody kann der Film doch eigentlich nur Spaß machen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Venom und Carnage waren mMn schon immer die interessantesten Figuren im Spider-Verse. Freue mich sehr auf den Film und mit Tom und Woody kann der Film doch eigentlich nur Spaß machen.



Naja, man könnte rund um den grünen Kobold, dem Schakal, Venom, Carnage etc. ein eigenes Universe aufziehen. Aber momentan hat man ja nur einen Spielzeugspidey im MCU, obwohl der Tenor in den Comics eher ernst war (bis auf Spideys Blödeleien). Ich freue mich natürlich auf Venom 2, möchte mir aber garnicht vorstellen, wie gut der Film ohne einen gefangenen Spidey im MCU wäre.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2021)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Naja, man könnte rund um den grünen Kobold, dem Schakal, Venom, Carnage etc. ein eigenes Universe aufziehen. Aber momentan hat man ja nur einen Spielzeugspidey im MCU, obwohl der Tenor in den Comics eher ernst war (bis auf Spideys Blödeleien). Ich freue mich natürlich auf Venom 2, möchte mir aber garnicht vorstellen, wie gut der Film ohne einen gefangenen Spidey im MCU wäre.


Das stimmt! Mir wäre auch lieber die düstere Variante eines Spiderman Filmuniversums, wie in den Comics der 90er. Ich erinnere mich noch, dass die Spidey-Comicbücher aus dem Hause Condor damals sehr ernst waren (Wer kennt schon heute den bösen Spider-Doppelgänger mit 6 Armen und spitzen Zähnen?). Bin aber froh, dass Sony die düstere Seite des Spider-versums mit Venom (bald dann auch Morbius und Kraven) auch ohne Spidey aufgreift.


----------

